# Conversion story of Dr. Rosaria Butterfield, former gay activist.



## kappazei (Jul 23, 2013)

This came from Breakpoint.org. It profiles the autobiographical account of the progress of Professor Rosaria Champagne, Ph.D., prominent member of the LGBTQ community in central New York, to Mrs. Rosaria Butterfield, wife of Pastor Ken Butterfield, and mother of three adopted children and numerous foster children.

Seeing as a Reformed Presbyterian pastor, Ken Smith, plays a role in her story, I thought you guys maybe interested. Maybe it's old news?

Train Wreck Conversion


----------

